# How to roll a Wall (Video)



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Has anyone watched this video? This is the #1 You Tuber on painting.

I've never tried it that way . Has anyone?

It looks to be applied much too thick. One dip per 9" section,up and down.

Just fast forward to halfway thru the video.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll give The Idaho Painter credit for putting himself out there and creating "How to Painting" videos. Personally, I don't think his technique is the best on this and a number of other of his videos I've seen.

I'll let others have fun analyzing his technique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> I'll give The Idaho Painter credit for putting himself out there and creating "How to Painting" videos. Personally, I don't think his technique is the best on this and a number of other of his videos I've seen.
> 
> I'll let others have fun analyzing his technique.
> 
> ...


I'm not hear to bash him, I have learned a lot from him about various things.

I suppose that could work with an 18" roller,but he loads it up after one vertical pass. My instincts say it is on too thick. I'll try anything once to see if it works.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow.
Well, another thing I learned from him. 

A 9 inch nap is pretty big, I could roll the whole room with one of those, ahs backroll it too. It might take a few days to dry though


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I like him too and have learned from him. It did seem a little thick going on, and I don't know why he didn't go down further and tap the tape with his roller or keep a bush in his hand and paint it as he rolled a long. That is similar the way I do it. I don't like making a slash or a w and then spread it. 

Everybody has their own way that works for them and I would never tell him he wasn't doing it right. Its evident he is much smarter than I am.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

007 Dave said:


> I like him too and have learned from him. It did seem a little thick going on, and I don't know why he didn't go down further and tap the tape with his roller or keep a bush in his hand and paint it as he rolled a long. That is similar the way I do it. I don't like making a slash or a w and then spread it.
> 
> Everybody has their own way that works for them and I would never tell him he wasn't doing it right. Its evident he is much smarter than I am.


Yeah that too...I always cross roll on the baseboard (first coat) and almost touch the tape when back-rolling. I wonder if he is just catering to newbies with a simplified and straight forward method of rolling that is easily teachable. I've never in my life seen a professional painter roll like that.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

That's exactly how I roll, but I promise I didn't learn it from the Idaho painter.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

007 Dave said:


> I like him too and have learned from him. It did seem a little thick going on, and I don't know why he didn't go down further and tap the tape with his roller or keep a bush in his hand and paint it as he rolled a long. That is similar the way I do it. I don't like making a slash or a w and then spread it.
> 
> Everybody has their own way that works for them and I would never tell him he wasn't doing it right. Its evident he is much smarter than I am.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Uuuuuh, There are hundreds of videos online that show the same thing. No big deal. But if he were to read the can on Behr that he is using, he would have rolled a big w in the wall first. So he can't possibly be doing it correctly!

This is pretty basic stuff for beginners really. He does need to work on his on screen presence a little bit. Comes off kind of awkward. And since this is obviously the way he generates business and makes his money, he may want to take some acting lessons and get that taken care of.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Mr Smith said:


> .....My instincts say it is on too thick. I'll try anything once to see if it works.




I find that approximately one dip per section gets me closest to a full 4 mil coat. 

If your curious about technique, and really wanting to learn I suggest you get a wet film thickness gauge from SW or somewhere and play around with it. Could be that your instincts about what is 'too thick are off a little. Mine certainly were at one time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I find that approximately one dip per section gets me closest to a full 4 mil coat.
> 
> If your curious about technique, and really wanting to learn I suggest you get a wet film thickness gauge from SW or somewhere and play around with it. Could be that your instincts about what is 'too thick are off a little. Mine certainly were at one time.
> 
> ...


assuming that they know what one is, of course! And actually ever bothered to order any.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PACman said:


> assuming that they know what one is, of course! And actually ever bothered to order any.




Yeah, assuming that. I have found SW to be a more likely place to have some on hand. Probably because of the industrial coatings/epoxies they sell. I certainly have been greeted with blank stares when asking for them at paint stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> I find that approximately one dip per section gets me closest to a full 4 mil coat.
> 
> If your curious about technique, and really wanting to learn I suggest you get a wet film thickness gauge from SW or somewhere and play around with it. Could be that your instincts about what is 'too thick are off a little. Mine certainly were at one time.
> 
> ...


Depends on your definition of a 'section'.
.
I'm always trying to learn new things to increase production & quality,even after 20 years of painting.

I'm not a newby and not one of those crusty guys who are too rigid to try new things. I was curious, as I've never seen a pro painter in my city ever use that technique. I'm not saying he's wrong. Perhaps that is the way he was taught in that area of the country.

Are you saying that you fully load a 9" roller and only do one 8' pass,which is a typical ceiling height? A fully loaded roller would go at least two passes or the width of two rollers (18")...One up and down pass seems very thick to me.

That technique also looks very unproductive in terms of speed. That's a lot of dipping (loading up) per wall,...lol

I might try that technique with an 18" roller on my next job and see how it works.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I notice that he loads up about 3-4 times (3-4 passes) and then loads up again to back-roll.

Seriously,how many of you are rolling this way?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> Uuuuuh, There are hundreds of videos online that show the same thing. No big deal. But if he were to read the can on Behr that he is using, he would have rolled a big w in the wall first. So he can't possibly be doing it correctly!


I must be watching a different video than you are describing. The paint cans look like Pro Mar 200 to me. :whistling2:

futtyos


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> I must be watching a different video than you are describing. The paint cans look like Pro Mar 200 to me. :whistling2:
> 
> futtyos


good eye. I just thought I'd take a little less heat from the SW paint orgy crowd if I said Behr.

Sw cans actually used to have a little picture of the w thing on the back of the can.


----------



## AtomicPainting (Sep 5, 2016)

I admire the guy somewhat for what he is doing. I have watched some of his videos. With that 3/8 nap, I don't think he is loading it up as much as it seems. However that's not the way I roll either. I have never used a tray either, I was always worried about stepping on it. To each his own in the painting world.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> Depends on your definition of a 'section'.
> 
> 
> That technique also looks very unproductive in terms of speed. That's a lot of dipping (loading up) per wall,...lol
> ...


I think we should all make a video of ourselves rolling a wall. If this is beginner stuff, why is there so much disagreement on the correct way? I'm not being facetious. Seriously, I'm interested to know how every one does it. 

I roll like that because I've been taught, never wring out your roller. I can't spread paint more than a roller width wide top to bottom without holidays, thus the load per pass.

I have found wet film thickness stays very consistent that way. SW gives those guages away for free.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I remember when I was 14 I was fired from a 'lawn care" job at the home of a local senator. Using the riding lawn mower my dad always taught me to overlap 50 percent so I didn't miss any. The senator, though a slimey piece of work, thought I was milking the job by taking twice as long to do.

I would have to triple my prices to compensate for spending that much time rolling a wall. If you did 2 light coats quickly, and I'm not saying you would have to, but it still would be faster, and I would even say a better finish, than this.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Isn't the roller frame backwards? I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the left so you when you put pressure on the frame the cover will not slide off. I always roll with the open side going to the right.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Isn't the roller frame backwards? I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the left so you when you put pressure on the frame the cover will not slide off. I always roll with the open side going to the right.


 

A whole lot of things are just wrong with this video. That is just one of them, the list could go on and on and on.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> A whole lot of things are just wrong with this video. That is just one of them, the list could go on and on and on.


I bet he can bench more than anyone here. Hee hee..


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nothing to see here, folks. Just another Idaho Painter video. 

If you've seen one car wreck, you've seen a thousand.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Tonyg said:


> I remember when I was 14 I was fired from a 'lawn care" job at the home of a local senator. Using the riding lawn mower my dad always taught me to overlap 50 percent so I didn't miss any. The senator, though a slimey piece of work, thought I was milking the job by taking twice as long to do.
> 
> I would have to triple my prices to compensate for spending that much time rolling a wall. If you did 2 light coats quickly, and I'm not saying you would have to, but it still would be faster, and I would even say a better finish, than this.


I wonder what Jack Paul would think of that method? hahahaha

If you remember him,he's the king of speed rolling and uses an 18" roller.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> I wonder what Jack Paul would think of that method? hahahaha
> 
> If you remember him,he's the king of speed rolling and uses an 18" roller.


 
First the Idaho painter, now JP. Your just full of it :whistling2:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

AngieM said:


> I think we should all make a video of ourselves rolling a wall. If this is beginner stuff, why is there so much disagreement on the correct way? I'm not being facetious. Seriously, I'm interested to know how every one does it.
> 
> I roll like that because I've been taught, never wring out your roller. I can't spread paint more than a roller width wide top to bottom without holidays, thus the load per pass.
> 
> I have found wet film thickness stays very consistent that way. SW gives those guages away for free.




I think that's a great idea. Lots of ways to skin that cat I'm sure. I roll completely differently than I did ten years ago, and expect in ten more years it'll be different still. I'll try to make one next time I get the chance. 

For now, I have this recent time lapse vid of me painting some 20' walls with an 18".






Even with the time lapse, you can kinda see I'm taking about 3 dips per section and finishing with a down stroke. I was trying for 4m with a 3/8 microfiber roller and Ultra Spec low sheen. The walls turned out nice with little flashing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Isn't the roller frame backwards? I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the left so you when you put pressure on the frame the cover will not slide off. I always roll with the open side going to the right.


I always roll with the bar going the direction I'm going because that's where I put the most pressure which could leave a slight roller ridge if I'm rolling away from it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

AngieM said:


> I always roll with the bar going the direction I'm going because that's where I put the most pressure which could leave a slight roller ridge if I'm rolling away from it.


I also roll with the closed end in the direction I'm moving towards. It allows just enough leverage to lift the tail end of the roller sleeve for feathering. I also prefer laying off in an upward direction. Especially, when I'm applying higher sheen paints where there is little air flow, high humidity, thicker build requirements, or cooler environments that can cause a little drooping if the paint doesn't set.

Another PT thread on the subject. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/rolling-paint-flashing-62890/


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

chrisn said:


> First the Idaho painter, now JP. Your just full of it :whistling2:


Now I got a F'n troll following me around. 

Where are the stand up guys like Damon et al?
This place has gone downhill.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Mr Smith said:


> Now I got a F'n troll following me around.
> 
> Where are the stand up guys like Damon et al?
> This place has gone downhill.


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

way too thick not utilizing back roll nearly enough. bad footwork and tray position


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Vylum said:


> way too thick not utilizing back roll nearly enough. bad footwork and tray position


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> I think that's a great idea. Lots of ways to skin that cat I'm sure. I roll completely differently than I did ten years ago, and expect in ten more years it'll be different still. I'll try to make one next time I get the chance.
> 
> For now, I have this recent time lapse vid of me painting some 20' walls with an 18".
> 
> ...


wow i thought i was picky, do you always roll big walls like that with light colors? hard work high impact but looks nice i bet. nice technique



Wildbill7145 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


thanks. i was going to make a thread but quickly realized i dont have much to say. love the site long time lurker, nice to see paint geeks out there


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> way too thick not utilizing back roll nearly enough. bad footwork and tray position


 
There are very little redeeming quality's about this video

But if it was solely intended for the DIY market, then I guess it's Ok. We, as real painters , know better.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Something hit me. How does making videos showing people how to paint and how easy it is help this guy grow his business? Should I be making videos teaching people how to color match? I don't get it.

It's kind of like a car mechanic doing videos to show people how to work on their car. You see them on Youtube all the time, and it's like, why the hell do you want to show people how to do what you are getting paid to do for them?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Something hit me. How does making videos showing people how to paint and how easy it is help this guy grow his business? Should I be making videos teaching people how to color match? I don't get it.
> 
> It's kind of like a car mechanic doing videos to show people how to work on their car. You see them on Youtube all the time, and it's like, why the hell do you want to show people how to do what you are getting paid to do for them?


I think there's a tendency, among a lot of people, to want to share their knowledge and competency with others, regardless if it seems like valuable secrets are being given away. It's not like there were a lot of opportunities before the Internet to reach a lot of people.

And it all depends on a person's motive. If they are truly altruistic, a how to video for the DIY market is a perfect outlet. Personally, I feel that there are a whole lot better professional painters than myself for me to ever put out a how to video. Besides, there are too many variables in painting, like bucket verses tray for example, for there to be an absolute way of painting.

Maybe the emphasis should be on how fun painting is. Perhaps, form a religion or phylosophy around painting. Paintism, or Paintology.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I could teach a class and most of my clients would still want me to paint the interior of their house when we're done.

If you have a full-time job and enough disposable income you'd rather spend your weekend playing golf or doing something you enjoy. If it's a large enough project it'll take the avg. homeowner forever to complete.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We teach our guys to start each section dry to wet and never go too far back to back roll. If you do, be fast. When Aura first came out we learned that quick! 
As far as putting too much paint or paint being applied too thick, I agree with Jmayspaint (nice video).
Nap length, loading it and porosity of the surface makes a difference as well.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where to cut in?*



Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone watched this video? This is the #1 You Tuber on painting.
> 
> I've never tried it that way . Has anyone?
> 
> ...


I might give this rolling sequence a try on my next wall and see what happens. What I don't get is why he cut in around outlets (and next to the ceiling - I think), but not along the baseboard or in the corners.

If it were me working by myself, I would take the outlet covers off and tape them, then roll around them so that I get an even, uniform coat, not a double coat.

As far as cutting in the perimeter (by ceiling, baseboard and corners) I would cut them in carefully trying to avoid brush marks (or use a mini roller if that would work better), let dry and then roll the wall. That way I can get the roller stipple as close to the edges and not have to brush the cut-in over the rolled stipple.

futtyos


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

futtyos said:


> I might give this rolling sequence a try on my next wall and see what happens. What I don't get is why he cut in around outlets (and next to the ceiling - I think), but not along the baseboard or in the corners.
> 
> If it were me working by myself, I would take the outlet covers off and tape them, then roll around them so that I get an even, uniform coat, not a double coat.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt try anything this guy is doing. terrible rolling, especially for prime coat. if he wanted to explain how to finish he should be doing second coat in the video. also i couldnt imagine spinning the roller every dip, total waste of time. if i take plates off i roll up to it 80% of the time and cut 20 percent. the new style is it harder to roll up to.

why cut in carefully when you can just cut it in? doesnt take that much effort to lay it off. using a mini roller over cuts? maybe in the taj mahal. who cares if your cuts are dry or not just roll close to the ceiling, it just like an inch away, no one will see.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Vylum said:


> i wouldnt try anything this guy is doing. terrible rolling, especially for prime coat. if he wanted to explain how to finish he should be doing second coat in the video. also i couldnt imagine spinning the roller every dip, total waste of time. if i take plates off i roll up to it 80% of the time and cut 20 percent. the new style is it harder to roll up to.
> *why cut in carefully when you can just cut it in? doesnt take that much effort to lay it off. using a mini roller over cuts? maybe in the taj mahal. who cares if your cuts are dry or not just roll close to the ceiling, it just like an inch away, no one will see.*


Depending upon the brand/sheen of paint, texture of wall, color/sheen of wall you are going over, hatbanding is a potential problem. That is why "care" is taken with the cut in, cut in is allowed to completely dry. I really do not think futtyos would have posted this if he did not think this to be important from his experience. Based upon my experience, I agree with him.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> Depending upon the brand/sheen of paint, texture of wall, color/sheen of wall you are going over, hatbanding is a potential problem. That is why "care" is taken with the cut in, cut in is allowed to completely dry. I really do not think futtyos would have posted this if he did not think this to be important from his experience. Based upon my experience, I agree with him.


yeah but the percentage of walls where you get enough light, angle and the wrong color to show plus a client that would actually notice something that minor is ridiculously low, even more so if you can paint with professional technique. if you us two coats of the same paint while getting decent coverage i never have picture frame issues unless its cheap paint coupled with a tough color like orange or red. 

someone who paints all day everyday doesnt need to be told to cut in any drywall in carefully, it just needs to be cut it in.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Vylum said:


> i wouldnt try anything this guy is doing. terrible rolling, especially for prime coat. if he wanted to explain how to finish he should be doing second coat in the video. also i couldnt imagine spinning the roller every dip, total waste of time. if i take plates off i roll up to it 80% of the time and cut 20 percent. the new style is it harder to roll up to.
> 
> why cut in carefully when you can just cut it in? doesnt take that much effort to lay it off. using a mini roller over cuts? maybe in the taj mahal. who cares if your cuts are dry or not just roll close to the ceiling, it just like an inch away, no one will see.


It's this kind of attitude I strive very hard to avoid. Once you know-it-all, you're done learning.


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Vylum said:


> why cut in carefully when you can just cut it in? doesnt take that much effort to lay it off. using a mini roller over cuts? maybe in the taj mahal. who cares if your cuts are dry or not just roll close to the ceiling, it just like an inch away, no one will see.


The taj mahal is beautiful, but not because of its paint job. It's all intricate semi-precious stone inlays in white marble. There isn't a drop of paint anywhere.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

AngieM said:


> It's this kind of attitude I strive very hard to avoid. Once you know-it-all, you're done learning.


tons i dont know but rolling technique id be surprised if im not top 20 on the planet


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> tons i dont know but rolling technique id be surprised if im not top 20 on the planet


 
wow!:001_unsure:


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Vylum said:


> tons i dont know but rolling technique id be surprised if im not top 20 on the planet


:notworthy:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd like to believe that my claim to fame would have nothing to do with painting.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

CApainter said:


> I'd like to believe that my claim to fame would have nothing to do with painting.


Amen to that!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

CApainter said:


> I'd like to believe that my claim to fame would have nothing to do with painting.


you dont have to turn it into a bad thing. if you guys saw me shred a wall youd think i was the second coming.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Vylum said:


> you dont have to turn it into a bad thing. if you guys saw me shred a wall youd think i was the second coming.


If you knew how old and jaded most of this crowd is, you'd know rolling paint on a wall is not going to make much of an impression.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I have never heard of shredding a wall. A guitar, yes. I must admit I like the phrase.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> you dont have to turn it into a bad thing. if you guys saw me shred a wall youd think i was the second coming.


So, make a video, let's just see.:yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> If you knew how old and jaded most of this crowd is, you'd know rolling paint on a wall is not going to make much of an impression.


I did it all day long today. Starting at 6:30am. When you get to work without seeing another human up and about, it's hard to think about someone making an impression. I've heard it happens tho.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

About ten years ago I hired a new guy while on a big remodel. First few days I had him prepping and priming, etc. He kept telling me if I'd just let him roll some walls, he'd show me what he could do. So 3 or 4 days in I said ok, I'll cut in the walls in this room and once I get ahead, start rolling. He did. And I'd never heard a paint roller make a noise like I heard behind me. Sounded like some farm machine threshing wheat or something. I look back to see a 9" roller going up the wall so fast he was actually sprinkling paint on the finished crown mould. I kid you not, the roller spatter was going _UP_. Almost 40 years in this business, I'd never seen that before. 

Needless to say, I had to tell him he was obviously "overqualified" for the type of work I did and needed to search for employment elsewhere.:whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> About ten years ago I hired a new guy while on a big remodel. First few days I had him prepping and priming, etc. He kept telling me if I'd just let him roll some walls, he'd show me what he could do. So 3 or 4 days in I said ok, I'll cut in the walls in this room and once I get ahead, start rolling. He did. And I'd never heard a paint roller make a noise like I heard behind me. Sounded like some farm machine threshing wheat or something. I look back to see a 9" roller going up the wall so fast he was actually sprinkling paint on the finished crown mould. I kid you not, the roller spatter was going _UP_. Almost 40 years in this business, I'd never seen that before.
> 
> Needless to say, I had to tell him he was obviously "overqualified" for the type of work I did and needed to search for employment elsewhere.:whistling2:


So at one time you had a paint splattering wall shredder. :jester:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> About ten years ago I hired a new guy while on a big remodel. First few days I had him prepping and priming, etc. He kept telling me if I'd just let him roll some walls, he'd show me what he could do. So 3 or 4 days in I said ok, I'll cut in the walls in this room and once I get ahead, start rolling. He did. And I'd never heard a paint roller make a noise like I heard behind me. Sounded like some farm machine threshing wheat or something. I look back to see a 9" roller going up the wall so fast he was actually sprinkling paint on the finished crown mould. I kid you not, the roller spatter was going _UP_. Almost 40 years in this business, I'd never seen that before.
> 
> Needless to say, I had to tell him he was obviously "overqualified" for the type of work I did and needed to search for employment elsewhere.:whistling2:


Lol! Good one, haven't seen that before.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> About ten years ago I hired a new guy while on a big remodel. First few days I had him prepping and priming, etc. He kept telling me if I'd just let him roll some walls, he'd show me what he could do. So 3 or 4 days in I said ok, I'll cut in the walls in this room and once I get ahead, start rolling. He did. And I'd never heard a paint roller make a noise like I heard behind me. Sounded like some farm machine threshing wheat or something. I look back to see a 9" roller going up the wall so fast he was actually sprinkling paint on the finished crown mould. I kid you not, the roller spatter was going _UP_. Almost 40 years in this business, I'd never seen that before.
> 
> Needless to say, I had to tell him he was obviously "overqualified" for the type of work I did and needed to search for employment elsewhere.:whistling2:


You guys really aren't helping me in terms of hiring a helper. The longer I post on this forum, the more I'm happy to be on my own.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You guys really aren't helping me in terms of hiring a helper. The longer I post on this forum, the more I'm happy to be on my own.


Find a young guy eager to learn. Someone who shows respect to the other people around him.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

2nd year painters are the worst, dont even try with them. lots of old guys cant cut because they drank too much. im in my physical prime and loaded with talent, yeah you have painted for 15 years but ask yourself how good are you really? 

i painted with a guy who didnt even back roll, he said he was a set it and forget it painter. the man could paint a frame though


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

chrisn said:


> So, make a video, let's just see.:yes:


im thinking about making a series like the ohio guy but how to do it correctly. mostly different techniquies and theories on the art form of application. i can unload a brush millimeters from the ceiling and drag it 2 feet for an ideal setup on the hit back with quickness and consistency.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I did it all day long today. Starting at 6:30am. When you get to work without seeing another human up and about, it's hard to think about someone making an impression. I've heard it happens tho.


 
I had you beat by and hour and a half.:blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> im thinking about making a series like the ohio guy but how to do it correctly. mostly different techniquies and theories on the art form of application. i can unload a brush millimeters from the ceiling and drag it 2 feet for an ideal setup on the hit back with quickness and consistency.


 
Idaho, and we all will be waiting patiently


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm at such an advanced level of painting acumen, I could kick over a five gallon bucket of BIN onto a homeowner's expensive Afghan rug, and they'd think I was performing an extra. 

Really...I'm that good.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Vylum said:


> im thinking about making a series like the ohio guy but how to do it correctly. mostly different techniquies and theories on the art form of application. i can unload a brush millimeters from the ceiling and drag it 2 feet for an ideal setup on the hit back with quickness and consistency.


Idaho. Not Ohio.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I think there's a tendency, among a lot of people, to want to share their knowledge and competency with others, regardless if it seems like valuable secrets are being given away. It's not like there were a lot of opportunities before the Internet to reach a lot of people.
> 
> And it all depends on a person's motive. If they are truly altruistic, a how to video for the DIY market is a perfect outlet. Personally, I feel that there are a whole lot better professional painters than myself for me to ever put out a how to video. Besides, there are too many variables in painting, like bucket verses tray for example, for there to be an absolute way of painting.
> 
> Maybe the emphasis should be on how fun painting is. Perhaps, form a religion or phylosophy around painting. Paintism, or Paintology.


Maybe he's lonely? Desperate for attention? Like me?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

futtyos said:


> I might give this rolling sequence a try on my next wall and see what happens. What I don't get is why he cut in around outlets (and next to the ceiling - I think), but not along the baseboard or in the corners.
> 
> If it were me working by myself, I would take the outlet covers off and tape them, then roll around them so that I get an even, uniform coat, not a double coat.
> 
> ...


He's pretty good at skipping steps to show how fast and great he is. It's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

CApainter said:


> I bet he can bench more than anyone here. Hee hee..


Powerlifter checking in. I challenge the Idaho Painter to a bench off!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Idaho. Not Ohio.


 
Read post 63:whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought you were supposed to start with W and work your way back through the alphabet? ......Oh that's a field sobriety test! Never mind!


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

vylum said:


> you dont have to turn it into a bad thing. If you guys saw me shred a wall youd think i was the second coming.


oh brother, another super painter


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Years ago I was on a paint crew and during lunch a guy probably around around 27 years old was bragging about how fast and good he was at painting windows and that not a lot of guys could paint them as fast or good as him. It just so happened that it was on a day that one of the retired bosses was helping us ( He would come in once in a while if he was bored, and because he was one of the original brothers , they let him come in when he wanted to) later that afternoon the retired boss found a window that needed painted next to where the braggers had just started painting a window. These were new homes so hardly any prep was needed. (putty the nail holes, a light sand, dust and paint.) Needless to say The retired boss smoked the younger braggart. The bragger was a faster and a better painter than me and also my older brother. So I kinda enjoyed seeing that at the time. Moral of the story? Well, you all can figure that one out.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Vylum said:


> tons i dont know but rolling technique id be surprised if im not top 20 on the planet


ROFLOL! That's a heck of an assertion. My guess is the over 40 crowd couldn't care less...we're lookin for young, ambitious "shredders" to do the work for us...we're just trying to make it to retirement. Careful, kid. You'll regret "shredding" your wrists and shoulders cuz ya got a big head in your youth.
I can see it on the tombstone:
"Here lies shredder. Best painter on the planet." He gets a gold star.smh...kids


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> ROFLOL! That's a heck of an assertion. My guess is the over 40 crowd couldn't care less...we're lookin for young, ambitious "shredders" to do the work for us...we're just trying to make it to retirement. Careful, kid. You'll regret "shredding" your wrists and shoulders cuz ya got a big head in your youth.
> I can see it on the tombstone:
> "Here lies shredder. Best painter on the planet." He gets a gold star.smh...kids


'Best painter on the planet' for a minute. Then another kid came along and showed him up.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Read post 63:whistling2:


you posted while I was typing. or i missed it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> ROFLOL! That's a heck of an assertion. My guess is the over 40 crowd couldn't care less...we're lookin for young, ambitious "shredders" to do the work for us...we're just trying to make it to retirement. Careful, kid. You'll regret "shredding" your wrists and shoulders cuz ya got a big head in your youth.
> I can see it on the tombstone:
> "Here lies shredder. Best painter on the planet." He gets a gold star.smh...kids


Hey give him a break. He was taught buy the best "student painter" crew there is after all.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Idaho, and we all will be waiting patiently


Popcorn is in the micro...want some?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've got vylum beat by a long shot. My painting mentor was yoda and I use the force. All I have to do is merely look at the walls, concentrate, close my eyes, wave my hand, and they have a prefect coat of paint within a matter of seconds. The color is better than what the HO dreamed. The wet and dry mils are not merely within spec but optimal for the paint chemistry and the day's temp/humidity conditions. The sheen is flawless. For a small extra charge I will also do full paint cure - oil of water-based solvents - within the space of a few minutes. I haven't broken a sweat on a paint job since about 1978. (After learning about the force, it took a year of yoda training to make it work).

I can also shred a wall if that's what an HO wants, and in comparison to most demo work, I control the dust with a wave of my hand. No mess when I shred.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

lilpaintchic said:


> ROFLOL! That's a heck of an assertion. My guess is the over 40 crowd couldn't care less...we're lookin for young, ambitious "shredders" to do the work for us...we're just trying to make it to retirement. Careful, kid. You'll regret "shredding" your wrists and shoulders cuz ya got a big head in your youth.
> I can see it on the tombstone:
> "Here lies shredder. Best painter on the planet." He gets a gold star.smh...kids


 a lot of painters dont care because deep down they know they dont have talent. only 20% of painters have talent, im glad i was one of the chosen ones. combine that with a pure athlete in his prime with experience and you got a beast

lots of old guys get ripped off by slack crews if they even have one. most of the guys who complain about no good help are just the ****s to work for, the brutal truth.i could cut finish coat down a frame in one pass. my crew laughs all day and we do work together, eating what we kill.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum, what part of the world are you from( if of THIS world) ?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Vylum, what part of the world are you from( if of THIS world) ?


The part with no modesty.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Vylum said:


> a lot of painters dont care because deep down they know they dont have talent. only 20% of painters have talent, im glad i was one of the chosen ones. combine that with a pure athlete in his prime with experience and you got a beast
> 
> lots of old guys get ripped off by slack crews if they even have one. most of the guys who complain about no good help are just the ****s to work for, the brutal truth.i could cut finish coat down a frame in one pass. my crew laughs all day and we do work together, eating what we kill.


Lololol. You're a funny little troll, that's for sure. We'll revisit this in about 10 years and see how you're feeling then....
And be careful what you eat, a diet high in fiber will haunt you.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I've seen some apartment painters that could roll pretty darn fast. Especially in the apartments where the ceiling and all the trim are the same color and sheen. No cut. Just SHRED!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

And some barn painters as well! Leave the doors open and they'll paint yer cows fer free!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> And some barn painters as well! Leave the doors open and they'll paint yer cows fer free!


Speaking of bovine material....:whistling2:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Speaking of bovine material....:whistling2:


That's the worst joke I've ever herd! And I wouldn't steer you wrong on that!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i shouldnt even tape off base anymore, i can cut is so quick and accurate it seems like a waste


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum, does your mom know you're up this late trolling random internet sites?

The last time I had to tape off a base to get good lines, by the way, was .... um ... never.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

yeah but on my jobs i like my base looking perfectly straight which no man can do and i dont want to concentrate that much, easier to tape. well dumb way to learn how to paint cutting base you should learn how to tape plus theres no way in hell you could cut base a room faster than me while i tape two coats of course id put 20k on it and my lines looking better. i bet you sit down to paint


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> yeah but on my jobs i like my base looking perfectly straight which no man can do and i dont want to concentrate that much, easier to tape. well dumb way to learn how to paint cutting base you should learn how to tape plus theres no way in hell you could cut base a room faster than me while i tape two coats of course id put 20k on it and my lines looking better. i bet you sit down to paint


 
Make it 50 and I am there(where ever that is)


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am back reading paint talk after almost a year and a half and I had to stumble on on a thread of this nature... ha ha. So funny. I couldn't resist commenting for long. Ya know at the beginning of Idaho Painter's video he did say this is how we roll walls sometimes, you may do it differently but today I'm doing it this way...
V, let's see the video.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Isn't the roller frame backwards? I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the left so you when you put pressure on the frame the cover will not slide off. I always roll with the open side going to the right.


Come on! You really don't expect him to worry about silly little things like that when he has to paint two houses a day to get any business do you?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Vylum said:


> a lot of painters dont care because deep down they know they dont have talent. only 20% of painters have talent, im glad i was one of the chosen ones. combine that with a pure athlete in his prime with experience and you got a beast
> 
> lots of old guys get ripped off by slack crews if they even have one. most of the guys who complain about no good help are just the ****s to work for, the brutal truth.i could cut finish coat down a frame in one pass. my crew laughs all day and we do work together, eating what we kill.


I've seen this type of guy before...usually over compensation for what's lacking elsewhere.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I think we should all make a video of ourselves rolling a wall. If this is beginner stuff, why is there so much disagreement on the correct way? I'm not being facetious. Seriously, I'm interested to know how every one does it.
> 
> I roll like that because I've been taught, never wring out your roller. I can't spread paint more than a roller width wide top to bottom without holidays, thus the load per pass.


Well here's my sample of wall rolling when I was bored at work. I do not roll everything like I am here, although I try to lay off a good section each time to give a good even sheen down the wall.
There's a door jamb and header on the left (off screen). Walls are new, primed-textured-primed. Really nice, well built home, 2 coats going on. Ceiling did not get splattered .


----------



## Betheweb (Jul 26, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Isn't the roller frame backwards? I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the left so you when you put pressure on the frame the cover will not slide off. I always roll with the open side going to the right.


I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the right. Roller lines are going to form where there is the most pressure and there is more pressure on the supported side of the roller. You don't want to have to go back to the left to roll those out. 

Doesn't seem to really matter in real life, though.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Betheweb said:


> I always thought if you are rolling from left to right, the bend should be on the right. Roller lines are going to form where there is the most pressure and there is more pressure on the supported side of the roller. You don't want to have to go back to the left to roll those out.
> 
> Doesn't seem to really matter in real life, though.


It's really a misperception that there is more pressure on the framed side of the roller because pressure is equal as it should be (with a practised painter). If it's unequal the nap will become out of shape, conical etc. You wouldn't want lines on the trailing edge or leading edge no matter which direction you're headed.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> How to roll a wall (another technique) Tips painting walls with a roller. - YouTube


again with switching directions of roller head


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> Well here's my sample of wall rolling when I was bored at work. I do not roll everything like I am here, although I try to lay off a good section each time to give a good even sheen down the wall.
> There's a door jamb and header on the left (off screen). Walls are new, primed-textured-primed. Really nice, well built home, 2 coats going on. Ceiling did not get splattered .
> https://youtu.be/6RhfXR4ofzs


pretty nice stroke, why dont you use a tray support? i could imagine bending down or kicking a tray around all day.

also finish coat you dont back roll that big of a section do you


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> It's really a misperception that there is more pressure on the framed side of the roller because pressure is equal as it should be (with a practised painter). If it's unequal the nap will become out of shape, conical etc. You wouldn't want lines on the trailing edge or leading edge no matter which direction you're headed.


This is correct, assuming that you are using a quality roller frame and not some cheapo from the dollar store! The handle should be dead center to the cover and not offset, and the metal portions should be as stiff as possible.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Roller cover becoming conical*



ridesarize said:


> It's really a misperception that there is more pressure on the framed side of the roller because pressure is equal as it should be (with a practised painter). If it's unequal the nap will become out of shape, conical etc. You wouldn't want lines on the trailing edge or leading edge no matter which direction you're headed.


My roller covers usually do become conical as I usually squeeze the excess paint out on each edge by tipping the roller slightly to squeeze the paint out, then I pick up the line of paint in the middle of the roller. Before I start rolling I bevel the edges of my roller covers with a curved pair of scissors (Fiskars makes one). After I have rolled a couple of walls, the edges of the roller cover seem to spread out, so I trim them again with the curved scissors, paint and all.

When I backroll a section, I try to keep the roller as evenly on the wall as I can without exerting excess pressure on either side.

Watching this video makes me think that I have been doing it all wrong for quite some time.

I bet I will catch flack for saying all this. I just hope the mods don't relegate me to the DIY forum. 

futtyos

P.S. Since I am right handed, I usually try to go from right to left so that each time I am coming to the next wall, the pole is between me and the last wall I rolled, but I guess this is obvious to all here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It's not about pressure as it is about leverage when you are feathering with a roller. Having the frame mass at the opposite end of where you are feathering, allows for little effort when lifting the tail of the sleeve. And in terms of keeping the roller plumb to the surface, of course you do this as you are applying the paint evenly. It is on the laying off that a slight pull off with the sleeve tail creates the best finish. Especially, with higher sheen paints.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Vylum said:


> pretty nice stroke, why dont you use a tray support? i could imagine bending down or kicking a tray around all day.
> 
> also finish coat you dont back roll that big of a section do you


Hi, thanks for asking. I use a few different methods depending on the job at hand. I use the slightly bendy paint tray liners mostly though due to the fact they're affordable, they last an extremely long time, and I'm working on plywood subfloor in video so the tray slides easy peasy... I don't need or like the metal pans (have some platistic ones with supported shallow side. I paint multiple color homes usually so I can use several on a job easily, quickly. After I use a tray I brush excess paint out and let it dry, or just keep painter's plastic over whole set up for other rooms or the second coat. 
As for the lay off. I roll as much as possible. If the paint is flowing and I put the right amount on, yeah I'll blend it together all at once, sometimes less area, but why not more? The paint is dispersed well, covered and still freshly wet, roller had perfect wetness for laying off.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> Hi, thanks for asking. I use a few different methods depending on the job at hand. I use the slightly bendy paint tray liners mostly though due to the fact they're affordable, they last an extremely long time, and I'm working on plywood subfloor in video so the tray slides easy peasy... I don't need or like the metal pans (have some platistic ones with supported shallow side. I paint multiple color homes usually so I can use several on a job easily, quickly. After I use a tray I brush excess paint out and let it dry, or just keep painter's plastic over whole set up for other rooms or the second coat.
> 
> As for the lay off. I roll as much as possible. If the paint is flowing and I put the right amount on, yeah I'll blend it together all at once, sometimes less area, but why not more? The paint is dispersed well, covered and still freshly wet, roller had perfect wetness for laying off.




I used to roll kinda like that, laying off 5 or 6 feet at a time, and still do when the material allows. We use a lot of Gennex these days though and with Aura and Ultra Spec you can't do it. Sets up too fast. With those type of paints I lay off each section as I go basically and don't roll back into it. Seems to flow out better that way. It's easy to make a nappy mess by overworking Gennex paints. 
I used that method on the first wall I rolled with Aura. Was a big stairwell wall. Looked like a$$. I had to sand it down and do it over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I used to roll kinda like that, laying off 5 or 6 feet at a time, and still do when the material allows. We use a lot of Gennex these days though and with Aura and Ultra Spec you can't do it. Sets up too fast. With those type of paints I lay off each section as I go basically and don't roll back into it. Seems to flow out better that way. It's easy to make a nappy mess by overworking Gennex paints.
> I used that method on the first wall I rolled with Aura. Was a big stairwell wall. Looked like a$$. I had to sand it down and do it over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay thanks for feedback. I don't recall having that issue and I usually use Ben Moore paints like Regal select eggsh, Ben, and Aura - (been a little while but used aura on a large interior.) I found (with my experiences) that when aura wasn't worked enough or layed out is when it seperates/sags. 

Can I give a little tip for rolling tall walls? I did this the other day...I rolled the bottom 8' of wall from one side to the other. With that paint still wet I rolled the top half, automatically blending sections together with the downstroke (bottom of wall already laid off). Lift roller off at bottom of the top half instead of having stop marks of course. It erases any stop marks at the top of first section, and the roller pole is easier to manage. I would not call this a short cut or a lesser quality either. It's a higher quality look with them blended, no hard lines.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

ridesarize said:


> Okay thanks for feedback. I don't recall having that issue and I usually use Ben Moore paints like Regal select eggsh, Ben, and Aura - (been a little while but used aura on a large interior.) I found (with my experiences) that when aura wasn't worked enough or layed out is when it seperates/sags.
> 
> Can I give a little tip for rolling tall walls? I did this the other day...I rolled the bottom 8' of wall from one side to the other. With that paint still wet I rolled the top half, automatically blending sections together with the downstroke (bottom of wall already laid off). Lift roller off at bottom of the top half instead of having stop marks of course. It erases any stop marks at the top of first section, and the roller pole is easier to manage. I would not call this a short cut or a lesser quality either. It's a higher quality look with them blended, no hard lines.


interesting, never tried it that way. i was rolling dulex and it was like honey. i cant get a decent back roll when it sets up. i dont mind back rolling the whole wall when priming especially new, work that stuff in


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

If you hold down the left click button on your mouse and move the scroller thingy back and forth it looks like something from a Benny Hill video.


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mr Smith said:


> I notice that he loads up about 3-4 times (3-4 passes) and then loads up again to back-roll.
> 
> Seriously,how many of you are rolling this way?




I am . Always have . Taught that way . Works awesome


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> I have never heard of shredding a wall. A guitar, yes. I must admit I like the phrase.


Here's how I shred a wall...:laughing:


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i can roll perfectly left handed (off hand)


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Vylum said:


> i can roll perfectly left handed (off hand)


Do you pat yourself on the back with your right then?:what:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Vylum said:


> i can roll perfectly left handed (off hand)


 tons i dont know but rolling technique id be surprised if im not top 20 on the planet

YOU DA MAN!

still waiting for the shred the wall video


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm wondering how this guy gets in to job sites that aren't ada? That huge head won't fit through a standard opening....


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a friend who hired a homeless crackhead to clean out a house he bought at a sheriff auction. The guy used his power washer to clean the INSIDE walls. Those walls were pretty well shredded when he was done.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

@Vylum aka shredder. Keep those helpful comments coming. You'll get your first thumbs up soon.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

AngieM said:


> @*Vylum* aka shredder. Keep those helpful comments coming. You'll get your first thumbs up soon.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Vylum said:


> i can roll perfectly left handed (off hand)


You're a legend in your own mind. :yes:


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

PACman said:


> Uuuuuh, There are hundreds of videos online that show the same thing. No big deal. But if he were to read the can on Behr that he is using, he would have rolled a big w in the wall first. So he can't possibly be doing it correctly!
> 
> This is pretty basic stuff for beginners really. He does need to work on his on screen presence a little bit. Comes off kind of awkward. And since this is obviously the way he generates business and makes his money, he may want to take some acting lessons and get that taken care of.


Does his accent seem odd to you(you being American) For someone from the UK(aka me...ive been brought up with American accents(tv mainly)....and this dudes accent is bizarre to me...I mean no offense when i say this but he comes across as camp!....not inferring thats the case before anyone gets bent(pardon the pun) out of shape but his accent comes across as very camp indeed! effeminate ....Ima stop digging ok:thumbup:


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

chrisn said:


> There are very little redeeming quality's about this video
> 
> But if it was solely intended for the DIY market, then I guess it's Ok. We, as real painters , know better.


Not hating(so lets get that pathetic accusation out the way  not saying youll say that about me ,but any critical analysis these days is met with "hater")
but ive never been impressed with his work(im from the UK if that matters) other than his spraying which i hardly ever do,nor do i see many in the uk ...his brush/roller work isnt anything to sing about....I asked him if he had ever used coronas and he hadnt heard of them,..i ignorantly assumed everyone in the states knew of them,but even still he seemed Purdy dude through and through and thats all he uses...
Clearly hes making a good living,if you go on YT and chat with him he 99.99% of the time finshes the sentence with "be sure to check my website" yeah yeah...i know one needs to advertise but not 24/7 365 it gets a bit nauseating. 
Theres something disingenous about him...cant quite nail it but i see it...:whistling2: And i know i could out bench and curl him easily  just saying....lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fipple said:


> Does his accent seem odd to you(you being American) For someone from the UK(aka me...ive been brought up with American accents(tv mainly)....and this dudes accent is bizarre to me...I mean no offense when i say this but he comes across as camp!....not inferring thats the case before anyone gets bent(pardon the pun) out of shape but his accent comes across as very camp indeed! effeminate ....Ima stop digging ok:thumbup:


Good question. I noticed his accent seemed a little off to me, although I've never been to Idaho so I don't know if they have an accent or not. Seems like there are a couple hundred or so accents in the US. Almost as bad as.......Great Britain! 

Why they have a Scottish guy do soccer games on US television is beyond me. I can't understand a word he is saying most of the time. When he gets excited, forget about it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fipple said:


> Not hating(so lets get that pathetic accusation out the way  not saying youll say that about me ,but any critical analysis these days is met with "hater")
> but ive never been impressed with his work(im from the UK if that matters) other than his spraying which i hardly ever do,nor do i see many in the uk ...his brush/roller work isnt anything to sing about....I asked him if he had ever used coronas and he hadnt heard of them,..i ignorantly assumed everyone in the states knew of them,but even still he seemed Purdy dude through and through and thats all he uses...
> Clearly hes making a good living,if you go on YT and chat with him he 99.99% of the time finshes the sentence with "be sure to check my website" yeah yeah...i know one needs to advertise but not 24/7 365 it gets a bit nauseating.
> Theres something disingenous about him...cant quite nail it but i see it...:whistling2: And i know i could out bench and curl him easily  just saying....lol


Part of his thing is that he has to constantly promote and market himself to get new business as his old business slowly dries up from his piss poor craftsmanship. I've seen his type many, many times through the years. And if he has been in the business as long as he has, i'd be pretty leery of the fact that he has never heard of Coronas. But then again he is on the far side of the country from where they are made (Florida) but I was aware of them when I was living in California so who knows what the deal is. I've had a couple of run in's with him here on Painttalk. He's pretty confident that he knows it all and anyone who disagrees with him or calls him out is an idiot. Sooner or later his "business model" will catch up with him.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I just noticed a couple of things. He isn't doing the same thing every time! Sometimes he is loading the roller before he lays of the area he just did and some times he doesn't. Also he says that they did the cut in already and he was rolling into it to keep it from showing the cut. Says it's pretty important, which it is, but the bottom isn't cut in yet. OOPS! Guess he forgot. That's the kind of stuff that happens when you have to paint two houses a day to make money I guess. Oh and "just paint right over the picture hooks". I know some homeowners that would go absolutely bonkers if he did that.

But then again it's probably just a house that's being flipped so it doesn't matter I guess.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Something tells me he doesn't paint around very many chandeliers in foyers if you know what I mean.


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

PACman said:


> Part of his thing is that he has to constantly promote and market himself to get new business as his old business slowly dries up from his piss poor craftsmanship. I've seen his type many, many times through the years. And if he has been in the business as long as he has, i'd be pretty leery of the fact that he has never heard of Coronas. But then again he is on the far side of the country from where they are made (Florida) but I was aware of them when I was living in California so who knows what the deal is. I've had a couple of run in's with him here on Painttalk. He's pretty confident that he knows it all and anyone who disagrees with him or calls him out is an idiot. Sooner or later his "business model" will catch up with him.


I share your sentiments ,especially the "piss poor" comment...that had me laughing like a trooper....I like your style:thumbup:...
He's not really my cup of tea to say the least...Not sure about Jack Paul,,,or however he spells his sir name.....although ive never spoken to him....
I think the promotion thing maybe seems in your face,,,,,but thats probably a cultural matter on my part....


----------



## fipple (Oct 12, 2016)

PACman said:


> Something tells me he doesn't paint around very many chandeliers in foyers if you know what I mean.


If i use my imagination ,i think i might!....understand you!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fipple said:


> I share your sentiments ,especially the "piss poor" comment...that had me laughing like a trooper....I like your style:thumbup:...
> He's not really my cup of tea to say the least...Not sure about Jack Paul,,,or however he spells his sir name.....although ive never spoken to him....
> I think the promotion thing maybe seems in your face,,,,,but thats probably a cultural matter on my part....


No it's pretty much the same here too. At least here in Ohio.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fipple said:


> If i use my imagination ,i think i might!....understand you!


There's another post on here about someone trying to figure out the best way to paint a two story foyer that has an unmovable chandelier in the middle of it. For some reason I don't think the houses he paints have too many chandeliers. Or foyers for that matter. Mudrooms maybe.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

fipple said:


> Not hating(so lets get that pathetic accusation out the way  not saying youll say that about me ,but any critical analysis these days is met with "hater")
> but ive never been impressed with his work(im from the UK if that matters) other than his spraying which i hardly ever do,nor do i see many in the uk ...his brush/roller work isnt anything to sing about....I asked him if he had ever used coronas and he hadnt heard of them,..i ignorantly assumed everyone in the states knew of them,but even still he seemed Purdy dude through and through and thats all he uses...
> Clearly hes making a good living,if you go on YT and chat with him he 99.99% of the time finshes the sentence with "be sure to check my website" yeah yeah...i know one needs to advertise but not 24/7 365 it gets a bit nauseating.
> Theres something disingenous about him...cant quite nail it but i see it...:whistling2: And i know i could out bench and curl him easily  just saying....lol


I know I could drink more whiskey then him!


----------



## leftrightleft (Nov 5, 2016)

I find roller skates help...except on the stairs.

Legs shoulder width....have the HO push your left shoulder and smoothly does it....up n down,up n down.
The HO feels part of it,see's youre working speedily and its a win win all round
Skateboards are equally as good but bunny hop mishaps can affect the baseboards if you get too smart on the board...Keep it sensible and word will soon get around!...no need for business cards yo feel me!


----------



## HollisPainting (Oct 15, 2013)

All I could fixate on in the video was that uncovered section of carpet he kept stepping over. I would get paint on that 100% of the time. 
Because its one of the immutable laws of the universe.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

HollisPainting said:


> All I could fixate on in the video was that uncovered section of carpet he kept stepping over. I would get paint on that 100% of the time.
> Because its one of the immutable laws of the universe.


That reminds me of the video where his guys are spraying a house with the uncovered cars in the driveway right next to where they are spraying, and the big a55 argument that ensued when a couple of guys here on painttalk called him out on it.(including me I admit.) He was a little butt hurt after that I think.


----------

